# Madrid



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Which is the best road to take through Madrid when driving from the south to the north. The M30, M40 or the M50. I did the M30 last year early one Sunday morning and it was busy. That is the direction the sat nav will take us, but is it the best route.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Write the adress in your GPS...and select the best route he will find the best route


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> Write the adress in your GPS...and select the best route he will find the best route


Ojo, Mick, sometimes the GPS can be a little... blonde 
Un conductor confía GPS cae escaleras de una calle peatonal

Ooops.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Hahaha yess it is possible too.)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You don't say which northerly route you want.

Presumably you will go up the A44 to Bailen then take the A4 to just short of Ocaña then take R4 (it is better and a lot quicker for very little toll than using the A4/NIV/E5 Aranjuez, Valdemoro, Pinto) until you get to the M50.

For A1/E5 up towards Burgos take M50 eastbound, just follow signs for A1 (your exit!)

For A6/NVI up towards Valladolid take M50 westbound, just follow signs for A6 (your exit)

either way shouldn't take you more than half an hour unless there are accidents or other hold-ups.

I think if I remember correctly, the time was more like 20 mins.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> Write the adress in your GPS...and select the best route he will find the best route


6 weeks ago I had to go to a party somewhere in Fareham in the UK, but after putting in the correct address in the GPS it took me to a housing estate in Portsmouth.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mickbcn said:


> Write the adress in your GPS...and select the best route he will find the best route


If I am in Granada (Avenida de Andalucia, N432) and want to go home (which is on the N432), it is a straightforward drive out of the city and continue along the N432 to home, a distance of 70 km. If I ask the Satnav to direct me it will start off along the N432, then after about 2km turn me onto the A44 towards Jaén for about 7km, then onto the A92 for 6km and 15minutes later back onto the N432 a mere 6km nearer to home - a complete waste of 7km of fuel, and 10 minutes of time!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Aron said:


> Which is the best road to take through Madrid when driving from the south to the north. The M30, M40 or the M50. I did the M30 last year early one Sunday morning and it was busy. That is the direction the sat nav will take us, but is it the best route.
> Thank you for any help.


Depends when you're passing through Madrid. Sundays can be difficult as traffic builds up with people coming back from holidays and weekend breaks. Also if you hit rush hour both the M30 and M40 can be slow.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> You don't say which northerly route you want.
> 
> Presumably you will go up the A44 to Bailen then take the A4 to just short of Ocaña then take R4 (it is better and a lot quicker for very little toll than using the A4/NIV/E5 Aranjuez, Valdemoro, Pinto) until you get to the M50.
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned that we will be leaving from Aranjuez. Having been the through Madrid early Sunday morning on the M30 and found it busy, would it be better to consider theM40 or M50. It will be about 9.30am - 10am.
I agree that the R4 toll road is better than the A4 but leaving Aranjuez we will just use the A4.
6 years ago we drove to the port at Barcelona to catch the Rome ferry. The journey through Barcelona was almost a complete standstill. 3 years ago we did the exact same journey and the roads were empty. I guess it's just how lucky you are on the day.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Aron said:


> I should have mentioned that we will be leaving from Aranjuez. Having been the through Madrid early Sunday morning on the M30 and found it busy, would it be better to consider theM40 or M50. It will be about 9.30am - 10am.
> I agree that the R4 toll road is better than the A4 but leaving Aranjuez we will just use the A4.
> 6 years ago we drove to the port at Barcelona to catch the Rome ferry. The journey through Barcelona was almost a complete standstill. 3 years ago we did the exact same journey and the roads were empty. I guess it's just how lucky you are on the day.


Take the M50 and go round the outside, both the M30 and M40 take you more into traffic. We have done the journey both eastabout and westabout about eight times and used all three - the M50 wins easily over either M30 and M40


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Take the M50 and go round the outside, both the M30 and M40 take you more into traffic. We have done the journey both eastabout and westabout about eight times and used all three - the M50 wins easily over either M30 and M40


Took your advice, drove around Madrid on the M50. That was great advice as the traffic was so light, especially as it was 9am. It was quicker than the direct route, M30 early Sunday morning last year. 
Thank you.


----------

